

Concept - Simple Collaborative Web Pages - ivanzhao
http://concept.so

======
hxrts
really well executed! I think the landing page could use some reorganization
to feel really polished but this is amazing to play around with. Is there a
way to lock a page from being edited at some point? Just so everyone knows,
this is made in part by the developer of
[http://recursivedrawing.com](http://recursivedrawing.com) &
[http://pixelshaders.com](http://pixelshaders.com)

------
csytan
I had fun playing with this. Are you going to add some authentication in the
future to prevent malicious editing?

~~~
simonlast
That is definitely something we're thinking about.

------
handler
woh, awesome... and that's all real time?

~~~
tqs
All the DOM is synced in real time.

------
ivanzhao
Let us know if you have any question!

